# Mainboard Kaufempfehlung



## liquidbeats (19. März 2006)

Nabend,

Ich benötige mal hilfe bei dem aussuchen des Richtigen Mainboards.
Mir ist Heute mein Mainboard aufgeraucht, nun brauch ich ein neues, da dies aber Sockel 462 ist, würde ich mit meiner derzeitigen CP AMD Athlon XP 2006+ nicht mehr lange weitfahren können.
Also werde ich nun komplett aufrüsten, was ich zwar schon vorhatte, aber nicht so abrubt.

Ich habe vor mir ein AMD Athlon64 X2 zuzulegen, ob ein 3800+ oder höher steht noch nicht fest. Laut Recherche scheint es da doch noch nicht allzuviele Mainboards zu geben, die den X" Unterstüzen und über eine venümftige Ausstattung verfügen.
Ich hatte ein Gigabyte (GA-K8N PRO SLI) im Auge.
Das dort kein AGP vorhanden ist stört nicht, dann kommt auch gleich eine Neue PCI-E Grafikkarte dazu. Das einzige was mich stören könnte an dem Board sind die Fehlenden PCI steckplätze. Ich bin so um die 5 gewohnt dieses Board hat hingegen nur 2 Dafür aber DUAL VGA was ich schon sehr ansprechend finden, da ich teilweise mehrere Programmere Paralel am laufen habe und diese auch voll nutze. Deshalb auch die Entscheidung zum Athlon X2 Prozessor.

Was mir Sehr lieb währe, währe ein RAID-CONTROLOER, da ich doch recht viele Festplatten drann habe. Die ganzen Festplatten würde ich mit DVD Brenner und anderen DVD-CD Laufwerken nicht an den normalen IDE Anschluss bekommen. Gibt es da schon irgendwas?

vielen Dank
Grüße


----------



## berndf78 (4. April 2006)

Hallo!
Kann dir dazu mehrere Motherboards empfehlen:

MSI K8N Diamond:   

SLI-Fähig
2xPCIe16x
3xPCI
Soundblaster Live 24bit,
IDE-Raid 0,1,1+0,JBOD
S-ATA-Raid 0,1,1+0,5
ASUS A8N32 SLI Delux

sehr ähnliche Ausstattung, nur kein Soundblaster Live dafür ein PCIe 4x Slot!

Stabiler läuft normalerweise das MSI (keine Probleme bekannt) und billiger ist es ausserdem!

Hoffe die Info hilft!

mfg

berndf78


----------



## Caliterra (4. April 2006)

P5WD2-E Premium

-Intel LGA775 Pentium 4/ Celeron CPU
-Pentuim Processor Extreme Edition/ Pentium D
-ATI CrossFire
-Dual channel DDR2
-PCI Express x 16
-Serial ATA 3Gb/s (RAID0, RAID1, RAID5, RAID10)
-Intel MPT
-PEG Link
-AI NOS™

Dann halt statt X2 --> Pentium D auswählen.
Link


----------

